# Van returning to UK



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi
We are taking furniture and bits to our house near Alcobaca / Sao Matinho do Porto in June and will be coming back to Kent with an empty Van - anyone need anything brigning back?

And can someone tell me which smilie face/post icon should be used and when???? 

Lin & Paul


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*patsy silver coast*

Hi just to say hi to you and your family, we have a son who goes to school here who would love some new freinds hope to speak with you soon diane1


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

PC1 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> And can someone tell me which smilie face/post icon should be used and when????
> ...


Hi PC1, do what I do, use them when ever and where ever you want.:lol::lol::lol::lol:ound:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Hi PC1, do what I do, use them when ever and where ever you want.:lol::lol::lol::lol:ound:


Or you can even use the extra special ones reserved for the VIP's.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

silvers said:


> Or you can even use the extra special ones reserved for the VIP's.


That's not fair, I want to play with your toys.:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Stop showing off Silvers!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you going to







me?


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Now now children :boxing: lol

:focus: 

good luck i hope you find somebody to fill the van!


----------

